# rate my tank.



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I submited a pic of my tank to "rate my tank" Im in the top 10 best planted tanks.









check it out. http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/topten.php/s_9


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking Tank,good job


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

Very nice. How much plant food do you use and how often
my plants are starting to die in my breeder and I heard plant food is very toxic to fry


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

BTW heres the latest shot, I was going through a pretty tough time with algae and the plants not looking too healthy for a while, I got it pretty well balanced again. I realized I was under fertilizing and I am now double dosing iron daily and at the end of the day I am still reading 0 on an iron test. Plus I had a leak in my pressurized co2 bubble counter and lost all of my co2 and had to go a few days without co2, I am back to diy for now until I get a refill on my tank. I added some red plants although they are not doing that great because my clown loaches are picking on them and keep uprooting them and eating thr leaves, I may have to get rid of the loaches. everything is looking much better than the last 2 weeks and I expect it to get even better now that the ballance is back on. Dont forget to rate my tank.











franks said:


> Very nice. How much plant food do you use and how often
> my plants are starting to die in my breeder and I heard plant food is very toxic to fry


As of now I double dose flourish iron daily and I am using flourish every 2-3 days and trace 2-3 days along with potassium. I also have to add phosphate about once a week.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Beautifull setup, those tanks are looking amazing


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome job, keep up the good work.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

man that looks amazing,

i wish i can have a nice planted tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL WOW man! awesome! That is cool that you submitted your tank there and it rated among the top 10! great job!
--what happened to the repens var rubin?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL WOW man! awesome! That is cool that you submitted your tank there and it rated among the top 10! great job!
> --what happened to the repens var rubin?


Thanks all, I still have it, its grown alittle in the past 2 weeks but is still too far away from the light to show any red, its shielded alittle from a giant hygo too, so that is probably making a big difference too. some of the others have lost the red too but that also may be from the lack of iron. Ill see in a few days if the plants give off a better color now that Im ferting more often.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> LOL WOW man! awesome! That is cool that you submitted your tank there and it rated among the top 10! great job!
> --what happened to the repens var rubin?


Thanks all, I still have it, its grown alittle in the past 2 weeks but is still too far away from the light to show any red, its shielded alittle from a giant hygo too, so that is probably making a big difference too. some of the others have lost the red too but that also may be from the lack of iron. Ill see in a few days if the plants give off a better color now that Im ferting more often.
[/quote]
man, that's wierd.. It should have taken off by now. Maybe try placing it near the foreground for a while so it can get some light..should take off from there ..then you can put it where u want


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

#1 as in the best


----------

